
An Open Letter to Sec. Ashton Carter - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2016/03/an-open-letter-to-sec-ashton-carter.html
======
DrScump
<For example, my latest scan shows between 250,000 and 300,000 devices still
vulnerable to Heartbleed. This is legal. This is necessary security research.>

If you are then making no effort to warn any of those targets that their
devices are vulnerable, that's not innocent research, that's at best being a
jerk, or at worst being predatory.

